# String in int float double?



## gnom69 (11. Jan 2007)

HI
wollte mal fragenob es möglich ist einen string in ein int zu setzten (im int steht eine zahl)
wird warscheinlich nicht gehen ab tortzdem danke


----------



## Beni (11. Jan 2007)

Meinst du sowas?

```
String x = "123;
int y = Integer.parseInt( x );
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2007)

Ein int ist ein primitiver Datentyp, der nur Ganzzahlen aufnehmen kann.
Daher kann ein int keinen String speichern.
Man kann aber, wie Beni gezeigt hat, einen String in einen int parsen (umwandeln).
Das geht aber auch nur, wenn im String auch wirklich eine Ganzzahl drin ist.


----------



## maggifresse (11. Jan 2007)

Es würde gehen, aber es kommen keine Buchstaben raus.
Jedem Buchstaben ist nämlich eine Zahl zugeordnet, diesen man in einem byte-Array speichern kann.
Danach kann man ihn in einen primitiven Datentyp wie int umwandeln.


```
public class StringtoInt {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    String string = "Hallo";
    byte[] byt = string.getBytes();
    for(int i = 0; i < byt.length; i++) {
     int it = byt[i];
     System.out.print(it);
    }
  }
}
```


----------

